# Plant ID help please....



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I have these plants growing in one spot..not sure if I should keep them and transplant them or get rid of them....


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Do they are have they bloomed. I'm down south, but it almost looks like some type of wild daisy - but what do I know!


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

it does look like there will be a flower....


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmm...that's a common weed around here, but I can't remember what it is. I'm thinking that it blooms with a small, white, aster-like flower and that the flower sort of droops down. I'll keep thinking and let you know if I remember the name.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like some sort of comfrey to me.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like comfrey to me too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm with mammabooh, the flowers are an aster type flower and white. Some sort of fleabane.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree that it is fleabane.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks you guys! It's outa here!!


----------

